# Garden Decoration!



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I decorate the space of garden with different kind of flowers.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

eliciasam1 said:


> How you decorate your garden space?


What do you mean? The patio, deck, the garden? Or do you mean artwork?
or garden statuary? 
I have artwork in our garden, as well as statuary pieces. 

What do you have?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess you can say we decorate our garden like we decorate
our house, lots of layers of stuff. 

The front is plain and neat, the back has all the impact, lots of
flowers, stained glass windows, end walls on our deck so
that it looks cozy and inviting. 

Here's the bi-level deck area...The stained glass window is our
beagle jumping over our pond, the other stained glass window
is our butterfly koi 'Terminator' These windows are also visible
from inside the house, which is a welcomed pick me up in the 
winter.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The other side.
Our koi, " little red nose"


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

A little piece of our pond...
the sun dial is sitting on a old wroth iron pole lamp
that we picked up curb side...we turned it upside down
banged it into the ground, the feet were then upside down
which was perfect for holding the sundial. 

The stone bird bath...has ground cover in it -- it comes 
back every year...we drilled holes in the bottom for the
water to drain out. There is a solar butterfly in the center
that sometimes moves like a real butterfly and sometimes
moves in a circle.

The garden fairy was a gift from a friend, and the frog statuary
is something the head guy around here picked out and 
calls it, "you and me."


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I took this one today as well...our outdoor living and dining room.
I apologies to all that are sick of seeing these photos. 

We also feed the birds in an artistic manner.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Two knots, a friend's father raises Koi. You got some nice fish there and ordinarily I don't like too much ornamentation but that louvered structure of yours is nice. I am also intriqued by your patio covering. Is that sailcloth or something and can you move it?

I am trying not be so opinionated since I got cornered but there is, just as inside the house, a difference between landscape/garden design and decoration. I practiced landscape design on several levels for many years and most of my clients were interior designers or architects or they referred me to their clients. Not because I was snobbish or expensive but because I had unique specialities like early use of drip irrigation, design and construction of landscape structure capability, some experience with city gardens. And I could draw and read architectural prints. 

I tried working with interior decorators once or twice but it did not work out so well. Same when I started color consulting. Nothing against them. Just background and training missing to have the same discussions, look over detail drawings and all. 

So I do not know. Most lawn ornaments scare me. Especially so those that perform bodily functions when you hook a hose to them. They sell at the few, gigantic Christmas craft shows I have been forced to at times so there must be a market. 

I am intrigued to know what the OP means by decorating a garden?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

sd, the fabric is fiberglass coated polyester...
it lets in the light, filters the sun, and the beauty of it
is the air can flow through it, thus keeping it cool
underneath -- unlike a canvas covers that traps in
the heat.

This is new fabric that we just installed this spring, our old
fabric was many, many years old ( at least 20 years
or more) ..it was a grey color,
this time I chose bronze. 
I specifically wanted it to be only
10 foot long, ( last time we covered the entire 14 feet )
as I wanted a lot of light to still be able to 
come through the house window and doors.
the pergola is 20 foot long and each
section is 2 foot wide...the head guy around here came up
with the way to make each section and install it.

we put it up each Spring and take it down in late fall.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, so where is sd's post and my answer?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I get watched like a hawk now. Glad both posts came back. 

I really like your approach. 

I think I understand how you would bond fiberglass for color and strength to polyester for flexibility. 

My real experience with Long Island was sailing around parts of it. As you know, it has many shores, as they say. I almost bought a rather nice place in Guilford, CT that was one of my lawyer's. I adored he and his wife but both got seriously ill from Lyme Disease working in the yard. It was spotted in time. Gorgeous place with views like you would not believe and at least a dock for something to take me to my real yacht and mansion in the Hamptons. 

They had no lawn ornaments. I designed their exterior low voltage lighting system. 

I then did buy them a plastic solar powered frog as sort of a porch ornament/decoration---as a joke.

"Steven, we moved it back further along the path but learned to hear it croak--ribbit, ribbit, ribbit---long before anyone got near the doorbell!"


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I used the drop down box -- hit linear mode and now I can see all the posts,
strange?

sd, this is the same stuff that they make the solar shades for windows,
skylights and greenhouses out of.

I too, am curious as what the op meant about -- how do you decorate
your garden? I also agree with you regarding garden statuary, that
depicts bodily functions, yuck. 

Thank you for your nice comments.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses.

alexjoe: I also decorate my garden with beautiful flowers and plants how about if you share some pictures of your garden?


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Two Knots: Thanks for sharing the pictures of your Garden space this is exactly what I was asking that what you do to decorate your overall garden space, whether its the Patio or it is the Flowers or potteries (if you like them), I usually use flowers but now I am thinking to be more stylized with my Garden, what will be your expert advice?


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> I took this one today as well...our outdoor living and dining room.
> I apologies to all that are sick of seeing these photos.
> 
> We also feed the birds in an artistic manner.


No we loved your photos these pictures makes us more closer to the nature, I must thank you for inspiring me with some great ideas, thanks a lot . I really liked the POND area in your garden space and the outdoor living and dining room space!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks elic...However we're hardly experts. WE just decorate our yrd
to our liking...If you want our advise, first you need to tell me wht you already have, patio, deck, established beds etc...
I would start with the patio, nice planters, flowering pots, comfortable seating, and a shaded
patio is key. Nobody wants to sit out in the summer in the hot sun.

I love rock gardens and paths mixed with stone, large rocks and slate.
The use of rocks and stone is especially nice if you have areas where grass is hard to grow, or it 
gets trampled from walking on it. I also like layers (berms) instead of just flat areas.
This is a mix of stone and slate, from July 16th This is front of our pond,
but you can just as easily do this in front of a bed. If you notice we plant close and tight with lots of 
perrenial ground covers and ivy, as well as
lots of vinca vine. This leaves no room for weeks to grow. thus, no weeding in the hot summer :yes:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is from this morning...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now for the birds...
We love feeding the birds and do so all year long. 
We currently have a family of Cardinals...a Mom, Pop,
and three fledglings. They are at our feeders all day long,
as well as woodpeckers, wrens, tit mouse, woodpeckers,
carolina wrens, blue jays, black capped chickadees, 
and American goldflinches to name a few.
This is a new bird house we made last year after a squirrell distroyed
our old house. 
It's on a pole that we wrapped (many years ago) with grapevine
roping...It also provides a great place for the clamatis to climb.
The birds give endless hours of enjoyment...and feeders and houses
can be in a garden in a 'decorative way.'
I have a few more that are my favorites.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is one we made from a regular feeder, We took out the plastic inner tube and wired
a suet feeder cage inside. Then we wrapped the twisted
branches from the trimmings of our walking stick tree.
The birds love it, especially the woodpeckers.
They land on the branches and look around before hopping 
on the suet. Many times there is a Queue on the branches. :yes:

Wow, by accident I got two pics up?


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well currently I am planning to start decorating/renovating my patio, for which I want some ideas, if you can share me some pictures of patios that you like or by which you took some inspiration so that will be great.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What kind of patio do you have and how big is it?
Is it covered? in my opinion a top on the patio is essential, nobody
wants to sit out in the hot sun. 
I know they sell free standing awnings, pretty reasonably. 

A good place to start is seating. I prefer outdoor wicker, it's comfortable
and durable. Our set is at least 20 years old...it stays out 24/7
365 days a year. In the winter we gang the chairs around the table
and cover it with a tarp. 

We made two seating areas, one with a large table and six chairs.
The big table also has 4 smaller chairs that enables us to seat 8 to
10 at the big table.
We also have another smaller table with just two chairs that we use everyday.
We also can put 2 more chairs at the small table. 

If your patio is covered, then your on your way to creating an outdoor room. 
Hanging baskets from the patio covering and nice potted plants on the patio
is a plus. 
Put nice potted plants on the tables.

I know of no sites where you can go for inspiration. I have a vivid
imagination, thus, it's probably best I stay away from patios and deck
websites. 

Another thing we have on our deck is a serving bar, with running water
that we rigged from a garden hose...we picked up a faucet from
Home Depot...made a tall thing for it, and underneath we use a big ceramic
oval bowl picked up from a garage sale for 2.00. It was the insert
for a slow cooker.( we ditched the slow cooker.) under the bar we have
two small under the counter refrigerators. One refrigerator is
14 years old, the other is two years old...they also stay out
all year...think I must sound crazy at this point, but it's all about comfort. 
The running water nearby waters
all the pots of plants, flowers, and my herb garden without getting the hose
out and up on the deck and turning it on and off. 
I would like to make a new bar for outside, it's currently on my
to do list.

Tell us more about your patio.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well the bar thing really attracts me well my patio is not that big and not even covered, do I need to cover it up first? is it necessary if I am not planning right now to put any appliances as you have placed refrigerators in your bar, I am right now not planning for anything like that so do I need to cover? 

Running water must give a peaceful look to a garden but my question here is how can I make something like that if I just have a simple and not maintained at all patio? From where I start first? Covering it or making ponds?

Thanks for your response, they'll help me for sure by the way


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually, our serving bar is backed up against the house. In the fall
we take our fabric down from the pergola, so the fridges do 
stay out all winter...only the back and top of the fridges are covered.

We have a back on the serving bar that houses the fridges, however,
the snow does pile up in front of it. The reason we have two is 
a couple of years ago -- the bottom of the fridge door started to rot so
we went and bought a new one...Then the head guy cut a piece of metal
for the front and applied it and painted the fridge black to match the new one.
We keep one running all year. It's a wonderful thing to keep beer, soda,
juices cold and at hand all summer long. We never planned on having two, 
but we keep watermelon, corn, etc...The extra fridge space come in handy
when you have company. Even in the winter at holiday time, it comes in
handy.

I'll get some pics of the set-up later....


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well elic, You need to focus on one thing at a time. First the patio
area, and then the pond if you want one. 

You don't need a gigantic pond, many people start small with a pre-fab
pond, before taking the leap to a bigger pond. 

Our son picked up a small pre-fab pond (about 200 gallons)and pump at a yard sale for a song. 
He landscaped around it beautifully. He keeps a few goldfish in it and takes the fish in for the winter. 
So, I recommend if you
think you want a water feature -- get a pre-formed pond and go from there.
You have an entire winter to plan out a pond for next Spring.


Here is the duel fridges, under the service bar, note the water faucet
is up on the left, partially visable.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the faucet. we built it up on a tower (the stained glass on
the tower is just for decoration.)...the hose comes up from
under the deck and up the tower...The water is only turned off when we go away.
I could never do without it, as we water all the deck plants with it.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Actually, our serving bar is backed up against the house. In the fall
> we take our fabric down from the pergola, so the fridges do
> stay out all winter...only the back and top of the fridges are covered.
> 
> ...


Yes this will be a great idea for me too, if I place a fridge with covering it from the weather conditions and to use it in the summers and falls and even in the winters if required, because I was just worried of the same issue that the fridge could possibly have some rust on it because of the weather, but covering it properly might help in preventing the rust or not that is my important question ? And if it will help then which material should I use?


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well the picture of the fridge place is great, I'll do something like that too. It is an inspiration for me


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

And in the last picture, what is this a tub or a bucket? Whatever it is, it's really nice and adding a beauty in your garden space, however I am thinking of the same idea with adding a recycled pond in the garden area. What you think about it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you mean the bucket I use for a sink, it's just a tub
that I picked up for a couple of dollars.

the fridge....After years, it will eventually rust on the bottom of the door
(from the snow).. We put a strip of bendable metal on the bottom
two years ago and then spray painted it.
the old fridge is 14 to 15 years old... the new one is 2 years old.

BTW...they only cost 99.00 ... we got a lot of years out of the old
fridge outside for 99.00...


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

$99.00 that's not so expensive though, well I must consult it with rest of my family members and then surely will place it  

About the bucket what you did to recycle the water? I mean you surely recycle it right?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the most interesting thread going----Keep up the great ideas.---Mike---


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

eliciasam1 said:


> $99.00 that's not so expensive though, well I must consult it with rest of my family members and then surely will place it
> 
> About the bucket what you did to recycle the water? I mean you surely recycle it right?


Our deck has lots of potted flowers and hanging baskets of flowers,
The excess water in the bucket is dumped into the flower pots.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> This is the most interesting thread going----Keep up the great ideas.---Mike---



Mike, I'm afraid I may disappoint from here on...what is better
than a deck fridge filled with beer? :laughing:

oh, I guess two fridges filled with beer! The head knot currently
has a keg of beer in the other fridge.  

Do you want to see the new stairs and rail we built for safety reasons?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Absolutely----My folks had a great garden with a pond---this thread is inspiring----makes a person want to pour a tall cold one and relax--Mike--


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, we did these new stairs two years ago, We originally had three
steps with no rail. It wasn't a problem bouncing up and down those
steep stairs years ago. So, the head knot made four steps.
I also requested a rail because he always wears croc's and said they are slippery when wet,
so. I said well then, you better make a rail. 
What kind of a rail? he said...I said, "a plain and fancy one!" :wink:

This is what he came up with...

The rail is only on the right side.

I'll go look for a pic of the rail stained.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This year we stained the deck with a semi-transparent stain.
We always used a transparent stain. We couldn't get the color
we wanted so we bought two different colors and mixed our own. 
We're very happy with the color.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Just for fun, another garden decoration...
We took up making stained glass windows in 1995

Then I came up with making a beagle weather vain.
We made it in 1995,(this pic is from 1995)
put it on a weather vain -- that we got in an
antique store and put it up on the second floor.

It's unreal, that this survived so many storms, even Sandy!
You can't tell from this photo, but the beagle has a red tounge.











This was our inspiration, our beloved hound CJ.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm enjoying this---the little scroll work on the hand rail is an artistic touch.

My dad liked to tinker---and rigged up a drip irrigation system to water all the hanging baskets----that made the watering a simple matter--His timer? A Manhattan--turn on the spigot---mix up a Manhattan--sip it slowly--when it was gone---the spigot was turned off---


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> I'm enjoying this---the little scroll work on the hand rail is an artistic touch.
> 
> My dad liked to tinker---and rigged up a drip irrigation system to water all the hanging baskets----that made the watering a simple matter--His timer? A Manhattan--turn on the spigot---mix up a Manhattan--sip it slowly--when it was gone---the spigot was turned off---


That is adorable, Sorta sounds like the head knot around here :yes:
a cold beer is the timer for a lot of stuff around here.
Everyday he adds fresh water to
the pond, and a beer is the timer to shut the water off...only thing is a few years
ago he installed a timer on the hose so that it automatically shuts off. 
He still uses the 'ol beer trick ' tho....just as a fail safe. :laughing:

Funny about your Dad's irrigation system, The head knot rigged on up
here many years ago. He purchased all the stuff at an aquarium store --
tubing and valves. (this was before they had irrigation kits) 
He rigged it to go on with one of the sprinkler zones. After several
years the valves rusted and he took it down. 
After we added the 'deck sink' we really didn't need the system anymore.
We both enjoy watering the potted plants and baskets. We use a gallon milk 
container to water on the deck.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> This is the most interesting thread going----Keep up the great ideas.---Mike---


Thanks, I am glad that you're liking the ideas, and if you have something to share with us kindly post it here so that we can have some of your ideas.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Our deck has lots of potted flowers and hanging baskets of flowers,
> The excess water in the bucket is dumped into the flower pots.


Okay that's amazing that you don't waste the water, but you think recycling the water will be more great for me if I do it?


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Do you want to see the new stairs and rail we built for safety reasons?



I just simply loved the stairs, how much this complete deck cost you?


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I'm enjoying this---the little scroll work on the hand rail is an artistic touch.
> 
> My dad liked to tinker---and rigged up a drip irrigation system to water all the hanging baskets----that made the watering a simple matter--His timer? A Manhattan--turn on the spigot---mix up a Manhattan--sip it slowly--when it was gone---the spigot was turned off---



That's a nice and funny way of watering the plants.  I must choose any of the watering plants system like the one you said mike, or I would simply save some water  *being economical*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It's always always a good idea to recycle the water. 
Although The drip system for the pots is not recycling.
Makes no difference if it drips from a hose, or a tube or a watering can.

As for the cost of our deck, it's redwood, we built it in 1972.
The last few years we shored up the underneath part with 
pressure treated wood. I can't imagine what this would cost in today's 
dollars; that's is if redwood is even available these days, and if it was
available it probably would be prohibitive.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> It's always always a good idea to recycle the water.
> Although The drip system for the pots is not recycling.
> Makes no difference if it drips from a hose, or a tube or a watering can.
> 
> ...



This means that I can go for recycling the water. yayy! :thumbup: 

About the deck work "My Bad"  but if you have some time to suggest me some great material which you think is available these days or some sorta sources you can provide me from where I can take ideas by myself? I guess I am irritating you a lot. :whistling2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not clear on what you want? I thought you were looking
at ways to decorate your patio and yard? 

Whatever you have -- whether it be patio or deck, your focus
should be on making it comfortable and cozy. A place where 
you look forward to coming home to at night, and having a 
'patio drink.'  If you want a suggestion on where to start,
start with a couple of bird feeders. It so fun to watch the birds
all year long. 

Maybe if you post some pic's of your patio and the surrounding 
area of your patio, we can give you some ideas on how to turn it into
your very own outdoor retreat.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's time to get a good idea of what you have---and what you want in the end---

A comfy patio is done in stages and evolves with time----

My dads first pond was an old bath tub----then a horse trough join the water garden---then a dug pond---then a re-do and a big pond and bog garden---and a bridge---

Think big----Start small-----


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well exactly, after looking at your patio I got confused that from where to start because everything is so perfect and eye-catching that these all things are getting my attention. Well finally the bird feeder idea will be a great pick, i'll do it soon.

Well I would've got some pictures and I will surely get some


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, post pics of your backyard and patio and perhaps we can give you 
some ideas where to start. 
It's a good idea to start with the patio area. 
If you want a bird feeder, get one and put it up in
a pole by the corner of your patio. Wrap the pole with either grape
vine wreath, or twisted tree branches that you can wire on.
This provides a landing area for the birds to land on before entering 
the feeder. 
You can dig out a decorative bed around the feeder and plant it with 
perennials, and lots of big rocks. We love rocks and often go on rock
hunts. Rocks are beautiful, we have favorites and those rocks are named.
We have a rock by our waterfall that looks like an alligator and a rock
that looks like a frog, hence we named it 'the frog rock' 

This is the frog rock, we picked it up on a construction 
site. It's a beautiful golden color...see the hind leg?


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I've taken some pics too, soon I'll upload them. Well this covering the pole idea seems interesting to me. I must think about it. Well as soon as I get free with some of my personal works. I'll get a bird feeder right away.


----------

